# Busted!



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Pics are a bit grainy because I was trying to catch him in the act from down the hall 

Of course I lectured him on how climbing on the kitchen table is a no-no.




Then I gave him a cookie and a hug:doh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol: I remember those days well.....


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Cute pictures! Love the fluffy butt


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sure seems funnier and cuter when it's someone else's dog....


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Sure seems funnier and cuter when it's someone else's dog....


Isn't that the truth! Our beagle mix can jump from the floor to the top of the counters. Because of her we had to child lock all of our cabinets.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The General makes his own **** rules! You are in for a ride my friend!  A wonderful ride with lots of belly laughs but boy are you in for a ride Enjoy every second of it!


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

little ornery butt!!!He is so cute. Dig those curtains, too! How old is he now?


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Wrigleysmom said:


> little ornery butt!!!He is so cute. Dig those curtains, too! How old is he now?


12 weeks yesterday (tues)


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Sure seems funnier and cuter when it's someone else's dog....


I totally agree!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh he sure is an adventurous one isn't he? He has to be one of the cutest pups out there.  I see counter surfing in his VERY NEAR future!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Um....LOL 

Shadow is huge and if I leave my kitchen chair out just enough, that huge lovable Golden of mine can be found standing in the middle of my kitchen table. This is a new behavior by the way. It started when he was 4! 

So look out folks...you never know when the General and his pack will join forces and all be found standing on our tables!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Cute but glad he's yours and not mine! Nuh Uh! Keep the chairs pushed in m'dear!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, he's part mountain goat, for sure! Pretty soon it won't matter if chairs are pushed in or not, he'll just leap from the floor....:doh: Did I say that? LOL 
Wow, he's growing!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL He really loves to explore, doesn't he? I am sure it is very hard to scold him for this when you are secretly laughing and cheering him on.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Aren't they sneaky little buggers. Here's a story from yesterday about Brooks.
When I was leaving for work, Brooks did his usual "Since you're leaving, I'll go lie down behind the chair" routine. 
When I came home from work, my son told me what happened next.
My son said Brooks must have thought no one was home (son was in bed, but got up just as I left) because as soon as I left, Brooks sneaked from the living room heading toward the laundry room WHICH IS, AS BROOKS KNOWS, OFF LIMITS as the cat's litter box and food are in there.
Imagine Mr. Sneaky's surprise to have my son walk in behind him! Busted.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

great pics Ant.. he sure is growing fast...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Aren't they sneaky little buggers. Here's a story from yesterday about Brooks.
> When I was leaving for work, Brooks did his usual "Since you're leaving, I'll go lie down behind the chair" routine.
> When I came home from work, my son told me what happened next.
> My son said Brooks must have thought no one was home (son was in bed, but got up just as I left) because as soon as I left, Brooks sneaked from the living room heading toward the laundry room WHICH IS, AS BROOKS KNOWS, OFF LIMITS as the cat's litter box and food are in there.
> Imagine Mr. Sneaky's surprise to have my son walk in behind him! Busted.


I know whenever my Great Pyrenees, who is not crated, gets in trouble, it is within the first few minutes that I am gone. How do I know? I am the type that periodically forgets things at home and realize it after I pull off my street. When I go back to the house, I catch him in action. He likes to steal my bread.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson did that once.....we learned to keep the chairs pushed in. :doh: Looks like the General was just doing a reconnaissance mission....


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Haha great pictures! So classic. He is a cutie!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm bettin' that "no-no" isn't even in the Generals vocabulary!! And NEVER will be !!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hahahahaha ... those pics are adorable! A cookie & a hug, eh? Hehehehe, you might want to rethink that.: I don't think that falls into "Good Training Techniques 101" ... (but I doubt I'd be able to resist either).:doh:


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

great pics!! LOL a cookie and a hug, its so hard especially when they give you that face with the eyes that will make you give back something you never took.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh that is so very cute. He is irresistible! But everyone is right you are in for a ride!!! Hummmm, wonder what he'll think of next. I think he should be in the gifted classes for training.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

And exactly WHAT is wrong with climbing on the kitchen table??? He is so **** cute I can hardly imagine telling him NO to anything!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, he's a busy busy little guy!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Sure seems funnier and cuter when it's someone else's dog....


Isnt that the truth?? LOL!!!

Ant, he is just so sweet. I love that little fluffball. He is just so cute. But like everyone else said, we remember those days well. LOL!!! He will outgrow it and just think of all the memories you will have. LOL!!


----------

